# work/stress impacting ttc??



## Trying 2 cope

Hi ladies,
does anyone else wonder about the impact of work or other stress on their ttc journey?
Any ladies reduced their working week due to difficulties TTC?
I have some more tests scheduled but i dont think they're gonna find anything wrong:- we've both had kids before, i have perfect cycles and positive OPK's and we are both healthy but after 15 cycles of nothing im starting to wonder whether things im doing are affecting my chances. I havent had any BFP's but for some reason i do think the sperm and egg are meeting but implantation isnt sticking.
Id love to hear from you.


----------



## sukisam

Hi my hubby and I have been trying to conceive again for 16 months with no luck. he has low sperm motility (following vasectomy reversal), I'm 39 and overweight.
I'm a lung cancer nurse and it is really stressful and I'm permanently knackered + stressed. I'm reducing my hours to 3 days a week next month because I'm sure the constant stress and exhaustion is affecting our ability to conceive. I'm having acupuncture and trying to use a natural chinese approach + the chinese believe that constantly putting your body into stress and releasing adrenaline blocks the energies needed to conceive. I also believe the stress has majorly contributed to my weight so I'm hoping life will become more balanced.
i have a 8 + 11 year old and have worked full time since they were babies so it would be good to spend more time with them.
Good luck I hope you get your :bfp:soon
:dust:
xxxxxxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Hi T2C, I've done this but afraid I don't have the answer you want to hear :growlmad:. I had a horrible job that I hated right from day one; the journey was far too much, the work was awful and the people were horrid. After one year TTC there (we started a month after my first day :haha:!) I quit. My GP had said the stress wasn't helping us to conceive, but it's coming up to one year (May 10) and still no BFP, and not even a hint of one :cry:. I'm so much more relaxed and chilled now but it's done nothing to help me get PG. My DH just says it's all about stats and I think he's right. Sorry it's not what you wanted to hear (or maybe you did?). GL and lots of :dust:
xxx


----------



## blueclo

I have found this thread really interesting, I am ttc #1 and considering quitting my job, I started the job in June last year I was already pregnant but I miscarried at the end of July (at around 10 weeks) and I have never got a bfp since. I do absolutely hate the job and have been trying to find something else but with no luck yet. I am constantly wondering whether to resign or whether having no job at all will make ttc take over my life because I will have nothing else going on. The more I stay at the job the more I wonder if it is affecting my chances, because I am so unhappy there. My gp also told me stress is no good but that obviously the decision to leave the job would be up to me. It's so hard to know :wacko:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hello!
I teach quite difficult kids age 10 and 11 35 of them! it's pretty stressful and I to feel that it is affecting my ttc efforts. I would love to go part time but there is no way we could afford to. :( 
I have read that stress can affect when you ov or can stop you ovulating at all ('Taking charge of your fertility' -a well known book and all proven). As for implantation I don't know. 
verity.
xxx


----------



## AMPCAT

Hi,
really bizarre that I have just come across this thread, me and my husband have just had this conversation an hour ago. I really don't know what the answer is, we have been ttc for 2 years (although went one year without any periods).
the way i feel is that because I am 36 I haven't got stacks of time, and have got to give myself the best chance, I am in a v stressful job, but need the money. Never easy. But I would sacrifice the money for a baby. But there are no guarantees and considering the current climate with jobs etc. Arghhhhh! lol feel worse now ha ha. what's the answer?


----------



## schoolteacher

*AMPCAT* It's so hard isn't it! I no it's easy for me to say but as you say with your age perhaps you should consider going part time. Would your work let you do that that's the thing? 
What is your job if you don't mind me asking?
Goodluck (we have been ttc 2 years too) :(


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey all, wow thanks for posting. I hadn't been on because got bfns and was in bit of a huff. I'm surprised this is discussed so little here. I'm constantly amazed how easy the Jeremy Kyle generation are making babies versus how many late twenties early thirties couples I know in full time stressful jobs that are really struggling to conceive. I think there has to be a link. To be honest I really can't comprehend why we haven't conceived, we both have kids before, are fit and healthy and have been really trying!! I have no evidence bar one late period ( never late) and very sudden painful bleeding to support it but I do feel implantation is the problem and that my constant running about is telling my body that I'm not in a good place in my life for a baby. Prob stupid. Love to hear more from all of u.
Xxxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi *Trying 2 cope!*
I hope you get this! Your defo right about the jeremy kyle generation, lol! it's so unfair. Sorry to hear you got bfn :( what cycle day u on now? im 5dpo and hating waiting! Im soooo sick of the stress at my job and getting no support whatsoever from senior management!! What stresses you the most do you think?
Good luck!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ao30

I quit my job in January 2011! Yay :) It wasn't a career anyway, so I don't feel bad about it. It has definitely helped with less stress, but after sitting at home for a few weeks, I realized I needed some type of work to keep my mind busy. So I'm volunteering while I look for a job. Hopefully the time away from a hectic environment will help us out (even though volunteering can be a full time job in itself!)


----------



## Dazed

I wonder this same thing. I think I finally figured out my stress trigger and and easing myself out of it. But to answer your question, I think it can. In fact, I was snooping in first tri and there was a girl asking about LTTTC and conceiving naturally. One girl said that as soon as she quit her job which was stressful, she got her BFP! Hang in there hun, all of our BFP's are coming to us.


----------



## Mrs_SomeDay

I've been wondering this myself. Unfortunately DH and I are not in a place where I can quit, all the Dr. bills plus my insurance covers some of the diagnostics of IF so I stay :wacko:


----------



## schoolteacher

Welldone ao30! wish I could afford to do that!x


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey schoolteacher,
I'm missing this cycle. Had my hsg on Tuesday which didn't work and now booked in for lap this Tuesday so we can't Bd this month. Sad to miss out but nothing in comparison with how upsetting failed (privately paid for) hsg was and then being told I'd have to wait 4 months for lap. My fs got me in on Tuesday which is great but now I'm having a mAnic time at work trying to get all done before I'm off to recover from lap. 
Managing other people stress's me most but as I've has no assistant right now so I'm doing two jobs.
If my lap is clear we go to iui and I think I'm going go try to drop a shift and go down to four days but I'll need to find a good assistant first.
Ao30 u feel any better now u quit? Or do u regret it?


----------



## schoolteacher

Trying 2 cope said:


> Hey schoolteacher,
> I'm missing this cycle. Had my hsg on Tuesday which didn't work and now booked in for lap this Tuesday so we can't Bd this month. Sad to miss out but nothing in comparison with how upsetting failed (privately paid for) hsg was and then being told I'd have to wait 4 months for lap. My fs got me in on Tuesday which is great but now I'm having a mAnic time at work trying to get all done before I'm off to recover from lap.
> Managing other people stress's me most but as I've has no assistant right now so I'm doing two jobs.
> If my lap is clear we go to iui and I think I'm going go try to drop a shift and go down to four days but I'll need to find a good assistant first.
> Ao30 u feel any better now u quit? Or do u regret it?

Hiya! im so sorry the hsg didnt work:nope: I didnt know they told you it failed striaght away? how do you know?
How come you had to go private also? or you just wanted to? Im thinking of going private but currently waiting for dh's 3rd sa to come back) Are you in England? How do you go about going private?
if you can go down to 4 days and can afford I definately would without a doubt.

How rubbish you got to wait so long for the lap! (if you don't mind can you pm me how much it cost -sorry being nosey and you don't have to!)
Also sorry for so many questions!:blush:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Trying 2 cope

I'm in northern Ireland. Went private for hsg because I couldn't wait any longer. Hsg about £200 but think laporoscopy is about £3000. U get to see your own hsg as it's being done on a screen. When I couldn't see dye going through tubes I burst into tears but they assured me it was because it didn't work.


----------



## schoolteacher

I love northern ireland!!! used to go out with a guy from belfast and spent a lot of time there! love it!
You having the lap private then too? eek a lot of money. What exactly is it?x


----------



## mlyn26

I work as a Probation Officer and after my second loss last June and after 25 months TTC no 1 i reduced my hours from 37 to 29 in November. I work 7.15 mins each day Tuesday to Friday. Has helped me no end emotionally x


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey,
I don't think im paying for this, too afraid to ask. Im in my gown and waiting to go down. Very nervous now.


----------



## KittyCat82

I totally sympathise with this-we have been ttc 13 cycles and not used contraception for a couple of cycles prior so all in all 15. I got pregnant when I was 17. All tests have come back really good. I am a solicitor and have a very stressful job-I have had anxiety related problems because of it. I wonder if this is stopping us conceiving but I am not in a position to quit unless someone says it definately is the cause, then I dont care-I would just quit.

I heard stress can delay ovulation but not stop it? And after having tracking when on clomid and using OPK's etc I def am ovulating-its just not working after that-very frustrating!

I think if i didnt workl though, I would probably stress MORE about ttc with time on my hands!! X


----------



## KittyCat82

Ps-I too have to deal with clients who do nothing all day but lay about and many of them drink and take drugs and are constantly getting knocked up-it just does not make sense x


----------



## schoolteacher

Trying 2 cope said:


> Hey,
> I don't think im paying for this, too afraid to ask. Im in my gown and waiting to go down. Very nervous now.

Oh gosh *trying to cope *hope your ok and all went well, thinking of you!x


----------



## holls147

In Chinese Medicine they believe that stress, anxiety and insomnia cause infertility. I'm currently being treated with acupuncture and herbs and it's helping so much. The first night I had acu I slept for 8 hours, hadn't done that in years! I've been having it for 3 weeks now and my anxiety is way down. Hopefully it will me get that long awaited bfp!


----------



## schoolteacher

KittyCat82 said:


> I totally sympathise with this-we have been ttc 13 cycles and not used contraception for a couple of cycles prior so all in all 15. I got pregnant when I was 17. All tests have come back really good. I am a solicitor and have a very stressful job-I have had anxiety related problems because of it. I wonder if this is stopping us conceiving but I am not in a position to quit unless someone says it definately is the cause, then I dont care-I would just quit.
> 
> I heard stress can delay ovulation but not stop it? And after having tracking when on clomid and using OPK's etc I def am ovulating-its just not working after that-very frustrating!
> 
> I think if i didnt workl though, I would probably stress MORE about ttc with time on my hands!! X

So true kittycat, we would all stress even more about ttc with time on our hands! I just think I need a different job! a calmer job........my students are very hard work, behavioural problems etc.
I have read that stress can delay ovualtion but also can completly stop ovulation in that cycle. I know that in some cycles I did not ovulate at all, and I tend to ovulate late, im sure it's partly (only partly) due to stress, there must be other factors too but they have not been found out yet!
x


----------



## schoolteacher

holls147 said:


> In Chinese Medicine they believe that stress, anxiety and insomnia cause infertility. I'm currently being treated with acupuncture and herbs and it's helping so much. The first night I had acu I slept for 8 hours, hadn't done that in years! I've been having it for 3 weeks now and my anxiety is way down. Hopefully it will me get that long awaited bfp!

Hiya! im really thinking about acupunture next cycle for the reasons you say to deal with stress and infertility! the chinese sound correct if you ask me!


----------



## schoolteacher

Kittycat your clients sound like hard work, I would hate to see people like that getting pregnant all the time and not me :(


----------



## holls147

If you can find a place that does community acupuncture it will be a lot less expensive. Just a thought. I can get a link for you if you'd like.


----------



## schoolteacher

Oooh yes please, what's community acupunture?x


----------



## holls147

I'm not in the UK but I got this from someone who is. 

https://acmac.net/acu/clinics

Community acupuncture is where they treat multiple patients in a group setting. Usually you sit in recliner chairs in a dimly lit room. It's cheaper because they can treat more than one patient per hour, unlike many acu offices. I really like it!


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey ladies, 
Am recovering from lap now. It went well, tubes both clear but mild endometriosis found on right side. Doesnt think that would stop me getting pregnant. I'm on for iui now. 
I was booked in for acupuncture last week but had to cancel because of a funeral. That's it for me now, I know I'm not broken so it's time to get the diet as close to perfect as I can, do the acupuncture, drop a shift and more Bd. I think this debate is really interesting. I know I'm ovulating too but I believe my body is saying ur just too busy, u don't have time to look after a baby so I won't get pregnant. Fits with the reason why our solicitors layabouts (the Jeremy Kyle generation) are having our babies. Their bodies have all the time in the world!! Whilst my money pays for it and I can't have my baby that would be raised heathily and properly. So much for natural selection, we're all doomed u know!!! Rant done. Xxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi there everybody! I'm knew to this forum but I'm intrigued by it!

I too am a teacher, but in a secondary school in S. Wales. I teach kids who are so badly behaved you would not believe. But, on top of that, we have management who don't teach and who have forgotten what it's like to be in the classroom. I am permanently stressed by it and am desperate to find another job.

I have also been TTC for over three years (with a MMC 17 months ago). At the moment, I have been off for a week with a chest infection, but despite being ill, I feel so much more chilled and happy. Sometimes I just think about jacking it in and taking my chances (DH is in to self help and he'd read about somebody who was made redundant and then started up the business he'd always dreamed of- he claimed that you only changed your life when your back was right up against the wall, and I think that's right). 

As for acupuncture, I've been having it for two months and am loving it-feel much less stressed afterwards. I don't know of any community acu around here-might have a bit of a google to see if there is any. 

Anyway, I remain positive that I WILL get my BFP and I'm certain that all you lovely ladies will too! 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
:hugs:


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey ladies,

well i rebooked my first acupuncture session for next tuesday. Am beginning my sixth month plan tomorrow. Am almost recovered from my lap on tuesday and going back to work tomorrow. Hope my boss will come over to see me soon so i can discuss dropping to four days.
How is everyone?


----------



## holls147

Trying to cope- How long did it take to recover from the lap? Was it painful? I might need one too, if my hsg is clear. Last week I had a test done to check my ovarian reserve. It's basically your biological clock. I'm 27 so I hope time is on my side and that I have healthy eggs. 

Dwrgi- Your two months in you acu- that's great! Have you noticed big changes?

I just think traditional chinese medicine is so interesting!


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hi holls,
I had it on tuesday and felt pretty crap that's evening. Wednesday was but sore not bad. Thursday I felt grand, got up did my housework and more or less carried on as normal. However by half two I was sooooo tired. Finding it hard to wake up and getting tired easily but am fine. Back to work for a bit this evening.
It's good to find out.


----------



## Dwrgi

holls147 said:


> Trying to cope- How long did it take to recover from the lap? Was it painful? I might need one too, if my hsg is clear. Last week I had a test done to check my ovarian reserve. It's basically your biological clock. I'm 27 so I hope time is on my side and that I have healthy eggs.
> 
> Dwrgi- Your two months in you acu- that's great! Have you noticed big changes?
> 
> I just think traditional chinese medicine is so interesting!

Hi Holls :hi: How are you? Just wanted to say not to worry about the lap as it is a few days of discomfort and then you are back to normal! And, obviously it's so worth it as it helps you decide where to go next with treatment.... I hope though that your hsg is clear. You've certainly got time on your side-good luck with your TTC journey, and hope it's not a long one! :thumbup:

As far as acupuncture is concerned-I do feel more calm and more grounded but none of what the therapist has tried to focus on has been achieved so far-she wants to extend my period from two days and also make me have more CM (eurghhh). My period is lighter than ever (!!!) and no difference in CM. So, I'm going to try somebody different, as I do believe in it, and, like I said, I do feel more calm...

Anyway, hope you're having a good weekend and lots and lots of good luck to you-I am sure you will get your BFP sooner rather than later!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bbwanted

Hi ladies

I too have a VERY stressful job that unfortunately quitting is not an option. I am wondering does anyone have any cheap ways of relieving stress. 
I am learning very quickly that you can spend a small fortune on sperm friendly lub, softcups, medications, acupucture, vitamins etc. I am wondering what everyone does to relax at home? I would love to hear everyone's ideas
Tons of baby dust to everyone!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! not been on this thread for a while but glad its still about. Just to say I have booked my first acupuncture session for next friday!! 
How is everyone else? 
tying2cope-glad it went well!
Dwrgi-my class are such hard work but i can't imagine being a secondary school teacher! teenagers are scary!


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey all. I spoke to my director ( line manager) and he seems ok with me going down to four days a week for June, July and august; when my iui's are planned and has allowed me not to go to our 5 day meeting in Berlin in June. 
I'm on a fairly strict fertility diet. No coca cola, sweets, crisps, White bread, White pasta etc... Wholemeal everything and lots of water. Due to ovulate tomorrow but no sign of cm so am bit worried.
How's everyone doing? Any grand plans?


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi! that's good news about going down to 4 days!! fantastic!
good on you for being strict with your diet I think I could do much better than I currently am.......
No grand plans, (can't afford to go part time) waiting to go back to GP to see if he will refer DH and I to a FS. He says we might not be eligible because DH has children froma previous marriage :(
I dont know how we will afford iui's. where ru going for yours?x


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey. I saw Gp. My partner and I both have kids from previous relationships. His are 19 and 17 and live with us and my daughter is 9 and lives half with u's and half with her dad. I know people think I have kids and therefore it's not as big a deal but having a child with the love of your live is a very different matter. So far I've had blood tests, hsg, laporoscopy, semen analysis and iui planned and no word about money. All on nhs. I've never had the nerve to ask at what stage we have to pay but I think the iui's will be as far as we get. IFv will cost. I've been lucky with my consultant. He has been very good. Only time will tell how good I guess!
Fell off the wagon a bit today. Bottle of coke and a Chinese! Shit day at work!


----------



## schoolteacher

OOooh yum chinese!
Thats great that you have had all that on NHS so far it gives me hope! which PCT you in if you don't mind me asking? I will just have to wait and see whay they say. I totally agree about having a child with the love of your life-you absolutely deserve too and it is no less important! I don't have any children and DH has 3 (20, 22 and 24) none live with us so I really hope they don't say no to further testing it would be very unfair if they did especially as I have no children and have never been pregnant. Oh god what if they say no????????? I know you can appeal but..........
Im ok today but yesterday I started thinking about what the point of my life is...depressing I know.


----------



## Dwrgi

schoolteacher said:


> Hi all! not been on this thread for a while but glad its still about. Just to say I have booked my first acupuncture session for next friday!!
> How is everyone else?
> tying2cope-glad it went well!
> Dwrgi-my class are such hard work but i can't imagine being a secondary school teacher! teenagers are scary!

Hi Schoolteacher! How are you? How did the acupuncture go??? Hope you felt rested and relaxed after it!

Yes, I agree-teenagers are scary, the best way is to HIDE your fear!

Fingers crossed for you hun,
A
xx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi Schoolteacher-only now just read your last post, and am sorry to hear that you are feeling down. I know EXACTLY what you mean about the point of everything. To me, I always assumed I'd be a mother so never really developed any strong interests outside of my relationship-claustrophobic, I know. But now, after trying for so long to conceive, I am inevitably faced with the thought that I may never be a mother-so what am I on this planet for??? It's so hard-it has forced me to think about what I could do to satisfy myself, so I don't feel that I have missed out. But that is really hard.

I hope that your FS can give you some hope re. financing treatment. If you don't mind me asking, if your partner fathered three children previously, surely he still could??? I don't want to sound insenstive.. Have you put him on Wellman Conception-good for sperm-motility, morphology and numbers.... Also, zinc, vitamins c, e and selenium??? All supposed to be excellent for improving sperm samples... You will probably know all this already...

Anyway, hope you feel a bit better today-hang on in there, your time will come, I'm sure of it!

Big :hug: to you!
:flower::flower:


----------



## Traskey

I'm not sure whether work stress impacts on ttc but I do see a lot of teachers on the forums (myself included). It wouldn't surprise me if the more stress you are under the harder you might find it to conceive. I think there's also weight, although I have always ov even at my heaviest. I don't have the option to reduce my hours unfortunately but I am sure it would probably help. 

I too get frustrated as for me, I know time is running out. I try to stay positive but after 17 cycles I do think that it just won't happen. Then I think well what do I do now then with my life. I know my job will always be there but I want a child of my own! I did try some crystal healing for a few months but it didn't support a bfp and so I stopped it so the money could be kept for ivf if needed. 

Good luck girls and strength through the wait!


----------



## schoolteacher

Dwrgi said:


> Hi Schoolteacher-only now just read your last post, and am sorry to hear that you are feeling down. I know EXACTLY what you mean about the point of everything. To me, I always assumed I'd be a mother so never really developed any strong interests outside of my relationship-claustrophobic, I know. But now, after trying for so long to conceive, I am inevitably faced with the thought that I may never be a mother-so what am I on this planet for??? It's so hard-it has forced me to think about what I could do to satisfy myself, so I don't feel that I have missed out. But that is really hard.
> 
> I hope that your FS can give you some hope re. financing treatment. If you don't mind me asking, if your partner fathered three children previously, surely he still could??? I don't want to sound insenstive.. Have you put him on Wellman Conception-good for sperm-motility, morphology and numbers.... Also, zinc, vitamins c, e and selenium??? All supposed to be excellent for improving sperm samples... You will probably know all this already...
> 
> Anyway, hope you feel a bit better today-hang on in there, your time will come, I'm sure of it!
> 
> Big :hug: to you!
> :flower::flower:

Hi! thanks for thinking of me. Im ok, it was just a pity moment yesterday......
It terrifys me that I might not have children if I allow myself to think that. I know that one day we will be successful even if it costs us a lot of money, it's just case of when. 
My sister took 4 years to concieve her first and she said to me that it was not knowing if/when it would happen that was the hardest thing. She said that if someone/god/ had told her 'you will have a baby but not for X amount of years' she would have been happy with that as at least then you would know your going to have a baby AT SOME POINT! it's the not knowing that she couldn't deal with......and I totally agree.

My DH is a lot older than me (im 27 he is 43) and he married young. After having 3 chn he had a vasectomy. Just before he met me (and after being divorced for 4 years) he decided he wished he hadn't had it done and started thinking about a reversal. When we got together we knew really quickly that we both wanted to be together and wanted children together. So DH had a reversal 2 months after we got together!! we got engaged after 3 months!
(when u know u know!):happydance:
The reversal in march 2009 was a success but has left DH with very very low sperm count, only 4% normal forms and very very poor motility. So chances of natural conception fairly slim I guess after 2 years of trying!!!:nope:
He is on every vit under the sun, lol!
I have long cycles so less chances a year too....

Hoping the acupuncture will help my cycles whilst we wait to be referred. First session went well, I felt very relaxed the next day!
Im 5dpo so only one day behind you!
Traskey is 4dpo I think so close together us 3!xxxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi Traskey! didn't know you were a teacher, that's cool.
I agree it is so so hard to have pma after so many cycles...............x
PS: I need to lose weight too, lost 5% now need to make it 10%! v.hard.


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey ladies, really pleased my forum has gathered together so many lovely people. I am now officially on a weeks holiday. Yipee. Opk showed smiley face on Friday but got bad back pain and stomach cramps today at work so I think the egg released this afternoon. Sooooo the girl who usually won't leave work to buy a sandwich actually popped hole for baby dance!! If we aren't successful this month then I don't know what else to try!!!! Lol.


----------



## Traskey

Fingers crossed :dust: you caught that eggy.


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Okay so I hope u all know that was meant to say popped home! As if it wasn't rude enough!! Lol!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi trying 2cope!
Good on you, you gotta take every chance!
Enjoy your week off :)
xx


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey ladies, how is everyone. Am soooooo nervous about this cycle. 6dpo and trying hard to be positive but it's hard.


----------



## Traskey

9dpo for me and very achey this cycle. Probably going to be the mother of all :witch: this cycle.


----------



## schoolteacher

Im fine 10dpo! PMA both of you!!! come on we can do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ummmm maybe, lol!


----------



## petitpas

Hi there, slightly different story for me,not even sure I can call myself ltttc? I've had four miscarriages over the past year. Since I'm on all the right treatment there is no explanation why I keep losing them but all the specialists keep mentioning that I need to reduce my stress levels. So last month I reduced my hours to work three days a week and I have been told to take up yoga and get gentle exercise. I joined a gym today for the first time ever. (oh yeah, I'm also officially skint now :haha:) 
Previously, I found that reflexology has helped me loads, but my practitioner is currently moving house and therefore unavailable at the moment.

If anyone had told me two years ago that I would side-line my career and swear by alternative therapies I wouldn't have believed it.
Yet there is evidence that stress affects pregnancy! Women who have a lot of stress in early pregnancy are more likely to miscarry. Women with lots of stress in later pregnancy risk small babies. Women with conception problems often get told to relax and it will happen although I don't know whether there is any evidence behind this somewhat patronising advice? My guess is that our bodies go into survival mode and instead of our wombs taking priority the rest of our body does.

The stress/pregnancy link is really interesting so thank you for bringing this up!

I hope all us lovely ladies manage to chill out this summer and conceive our healthy babies! Xxx

PS: again, I hope I am not upsetting anyone by turning up here with a different ltttc background (I.e. conception not a problem, but holding onto the pregnancy).


----------



## Traskey

Welcome :hi: Of course you can post in here. I am really sorry for all your loses and I hope that the reduction in stress at work will help you get a sticky bean :dust:


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Yes of course u r welcome. I raised this question because I hear my mothers voice from when I was a kid telling me that she was too busy to get sick. I now totally understand that sentiment and I'm the same, never sick unless I have a few days off and then I get whatever bug is going about. I think pregnancy is the same, my body has no time for it. But no matter what I do I'm just not good at relaxing. Like I'm on hols today and it's implantation time but I find it impossible to sit about. Have been cleaning since 8.30 am. This is first time I've sat down. But I'd feel silly sitting about just in case I might be pregnant. After a year and a half it's unlikely!


----------



## Traskey

I think we all get like that after a while. Once you are in LTTC then you reach a point where you think you aren't putting your whole life on hold whilst you wait. So whilst I acknowledge how many dpo I am and when I ovulate I don't rest up on implantation day either!


----------



## schoolteacher

Welcome petitpas, thank-you for sharing your story I have never been pregnant which is hard, but it is worse im sure to have had 4 miscarriages! of course you can be here! everybody has a different story.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## petitpas

Thank you lovely ladies for your welcome :hugs: to be honest, I couldn't say what's worse. Having miscarriages or not getting pregnant at all. Both scenarios are heartbreaking and the end result is the same i.e. no baby :shrug:
Traskey, I totally understand the not putting your life on hold. Mine has been for over two years now. Hopefully, with the changes I just made I can accommodate pregnancy but finally get on with things again. Medical appointments will fit around work and our holidays this year don't involve flying. I'm also getting into shape and have taken up knitting...

Trying 2 cope, reading about you cleaning all day made me laugh. I imagine you to be like my mum who just can't sit down lol. My uneducated opinion is that cleaning is not likely the root cause of your problem. Unless we can prove that dirty people have more kids... hm?


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Na I don't think that's the link either. As I said earlier though I see an awful lot of Jeremy Kyle style generation with lots of free time with little problem pro creating to gain as much benefit money as possible. Us poor sods, who are working our butts off to fund their cozy lifestyle and multiple offspring, can't have the babies we desperately want. Rant done. Lol.


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody! How are you all?? :flower::flower:

I've been lurking the last week-I think I'm 13DPO, and began to get little twinges a few days ago. Am convinced they are :witch: waking up. Not getting my hopes up for any other reason!

I am completely conviced that my stress levels are a contributing factor to my infertility... And the killer is-how on earth to relax! I'm reading the Zita West book about preparing for IVF (I'm supposed to start that this summer), and she claims that there are biological factors which link stress and infertility. She says we have to relax for at least twenty minutes a day, by meditation, visualisation, etc. Thing is, I always think, 'That sounds cool' but forget to do it because I'm so busy! 

I think it's brilliant, petipapas, that you have cut down on your hours-I really hope that this is the factor that turns things around for you! I'm sending you lots and lots of :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

And, positive thinking girls, we will win the day-it's only a matter of WHEN! So, come on, lets' get some :bfp: s on here-we can DEFINITELY do it!

Lots and lots of love and :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all and 

:dust::dust::dust::dust: to us all too! I hope you all have a good, realxing, week!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## petitpas

What with cutting down my hours and the gym membership I'm going to be so poor I spend most of my time at home watching Jeremy Kyle to get into the right frame of mind. I think I'm on to a winner! :rofl:

Has anyone here tried yoga? I've just had my first session of body balance but I don't think it's quite the thing.

Sending relaxing baby making thoughts to everyone xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi everyone! trying2cope how is your 2ww going? hope AF stays away! I got AF today :(
Iam currently waiting for our first fs appointment in june..........
Dwrgi-good news about ivf, what else do you have to do to prepare for it?x


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey schoolteacher,
Got Af 5 mins ago. Had iui consultation on tues and have massive bag full of drugs and needles home. Will start at beginning of June.
Sorry ur having as little luck as me.


----------



## Traskey

Me three, witch got me Wednesday, bang on time. On to cycle 18 we go!

Good luck to those still waiting :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

trying 2cope I feel we may be heading for iui in the future. best of luck for it in June I really hope it works for you first time!!! FX. I would be very excited but nervous if it comes to me doing one.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## schoolteacher

How is everyone?x


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey, am grand. Acupuncture today. Ovulate this Friday which will be my last natural cycle before iui. Start suprecur spray on day 21 and then Injectables. Would love it to be this cycle so we dont have to do the treatment. How r u?


----------



## Traskey

^^^
Oh i'm with you. Would love a bfp before having to go through all the medical interventions. Don't get me wrong I am exceptionally grateful that we can do it that way but it's a little scary!


----------



## kylie30

Hi everyone, this is a fascinating thread. I'm a lawyer in Northern Ireland and find work mega stressful at times. It is interesting to hear about the stresses that everyone else faces and what they are trying to do about it. Quitting is not an option for me, mortgage is enormous! If any of your read my thread about my first fs appointment this week (bit of a pity party lol) it is clear that work stress is not helping. I also find it hard to fit in medical appointments and to act normal when things are weighing heavily on my mind. I have hinted to my boss that I am having some issues in the having children department but we are short staffed at the minute (so many people off on maternity leave!) so they are not cutting me any slack at all. On the plus side I do find work a welcome distraction most of the time, I think if I was at home I would dwell on things a lot more. 

I think its great that we can all share our experiences and support each other :hugs:


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey kylie, welcome. I started this thread and I'm in northern Ireland too. Is the 30 your age because if so, me too! I'm not a lawyer mind u. Was gonna study law at queens but thought it looked like way too much reading. So did psychology instead. How long have u been trying? How was ur appointment? U gonna get any help?


----------



## kylie30

Hi Trying to Cope, yes I'm 30 too. We have been ttc for 18 months now, what about you? Appointment didn't go so well if you see my post from earlier in the week, although on the plus side so far the tests haven't shown up anything bad. DH had SA today, previous test said everything ok but this one is a more detailed analysis. I'm just waiting on blood test results and then follow up appointment for next course of action. What stage are you at?


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey,
18 months too, this is getting creepy. Have had bloods, sa, hsg, laporoscopy and iui prep appointment. I start the drugs next week. I didn't see ur post, where is it and I'll read.
We should def keep in touch.

Hows everyone else doing? I ovulate today so big baby dance later. After the match of course.


----------



## petitpas

Well, I'm on to number five. Operation relax got a kick in the teeth when I was turned away from yoga :( but my aqua instructor and general gym trainer are happy to help me continue exercising. I'm feeling very relaxed right now which is a good and we (DH and I) are doing everything we can to keep it this way. I also told my boss so hopefully she'll stop me from getting too worked up and staying late in the office... let's hope this relaxing malarkey works!


----------



## LaRockera

Admittedly I haven't read through the whole thread, but just thought I'd add my two cents anyway.

Stress in itself cannot prevent conception, and this is why the 'just relax and it will happen' advice is so unfathomably and cruelly stupid. *Excess* stress, like the loss of a loved one or extreme pressure at work, can interfere with or even delay your ovulation, but that's about it. If you monitor it with OPKs and BBTs, it won't really have an impact on you. I did have a very crappy progesterone cycle which coincided with high levels of stress, but it may have also been the occasional anovulatory/bad-quality ovulation cycle (about 10% of all cycles anyway). Two repeat progesterone bloods afterwards showed all is normal.

All that said, stress is obviously not helpful one way or the other. I tend to get very depressed or anxious *after *ovulation (before that I'm just fine, and it has been like this for thirteen consecutive months). So hormones are hormones, and you can't do much about them. I would advise for some exercise though. 30 to 60min of aerobic exercise (running, cycling, swimming etc) a day help build up your serotonin levels, and most often depression and anxiety are the results of serotonin deficiency.

If you're too busy get an exercise bike and ride it at home. That's what I did. I ride it 30 min to an hour daily, and it makes me feel great.

x


----------



## kylie30

Hi everyone, LaRockera, I totally agree with the exercise thing. I recently haven't been able to exercise because I had this weird thing called costochondritis (like a muscular chest pain thing) and I think that the lack of exercise has really been detrimental to my over all ability to cope with the ttc thing! Went out for a run this morning to try and get back into it again and feel better all ready. I do wonder though whether running affects the ability of any fertilised egg to stick but running is something I am not willing to give up.

Trying to Cope - here is the link to my post

https://www.babyandbump.com/problem...-after-first-fertility-appointment-today.html

If that doesn't work just click on my user name and it should come up what things Ive posted.

x


----------



## LaRockera

Don't worry about running. From what I've read at least, it cannot prevent implantation or cause miscarriage, unless you actually go over the top and throw yourself over things. :haha: And neither can sex, that's what my OBgyn told me.

Another thing you can do is watch comedies. :winkwink: A good laugh always comes in handy when you're feeling low.

Also, you can isolate yourself for an hour or less a day, put your earphones on and listen to some music, your favourite or classical. Finally, try some yoga. You can find fertility-enhancing yoga (not sure what this means but anyway :shrug:) to amazon or itunes and download them for a pound/dollar or so. They last about 40min and can help. 

GL babe. :flower:


----------



## schoolteacher

Trying 2 cope said:


> Hey, am grand. Acupuncture today. Ovulate this Friday which will be my last natural cycle before iui. Start suprecur spray on day 21 and then Injectables. Would love it to be this cycle so we dont have to do the treatment. How r u?

Im not bad thanks, just ovulating today (finally it's late!) on cd18. I have had it much later than that so should be grateful really) The other day was the first time I cried IN PUBLIC! over seeing a pregnant women who is a friend of a friend and I know it was an 'accident'. How crazy must I have looked?!
trying 2 cope-good luck for this month!
-and welcome to our new posters!x


----------



## LaRockera

schoolteacher said:


> The other day was the first time I cried IN PUBLIC! over seeing a pregnant women who is a friend of a friend and I know it was an 'accident'. How crazy must I have looked?!
> trying 2 cope-good luck for this month!
> -and welcome to our new posters!x

:hugs:

You don't sound crazy to me at all. I empathise. Oh I do.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## petitpas

I cried when I found out my sister was pregnant. Good job we didn't skype as she had planned :blush: (nephew turned out lovely, obviously :cloud9: )

This ttc malarkey causes a huge pressure on our emotions! :hugs:


----------



## dizzyshell

kylie30 said:


> Hi Trying to Cope, yes I'm 30 too. We have been ttc for 18 months now, what about you? Appointment didn't go so well if you see my post from earlier in the week, although on the plus side so far the tests haven't shown up anything bad. DH had SA today, previous test said everything ok but this one is a more detailed analysis. I'm just waiting on blood test results and then follow up appointment for next course of action. What stage are you at?

Im in same place as you hun to last detail.all tests good waiting for second time bloods cd21 and cd 3 and o/h SE TEST.we got follow up appotiment but not till late AUG why we gotta wait that long its stupid xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hello, how is everyone? cd11 for me.x


----------



## petitpas

8 weeks, still on the non-stress theme. Really hoping we are 5th time lucky!


----------



## kylie30

schoolteacher said:


> Hello, how is everyone? cd11 for me.x

Hi schoolteacher, CD4 for me :shrug: Just back from a 2 week holiday which was brilliant, a lovely break from the whole ttc thing. Trying not to get back into the bad habit of over thinking it too much now that I'm back!


----------



## Traskey

CD7 for me today, I think. Didn't use opk this cycle as all the water i'm drinking makes them impossible to read. I'm just waiting to see rather than counting as i'm not really sure.


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey, 
I dp iui! Had too good sized follicles and dh sperm result was good too. This will be longest tww ever. Can't even test early because all the injections I've had can give false positive.


----------



## Traskey

Fingers crossed for you T2C


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi Everybody!!

Good luck to you all, whatever stage you're at with your cycle!!

Lots of :dust: to you!

AFM, 5dpo. Trying not to think about things too much. I start my treatment for IVF next month-after 3 and a half years trying, just no more time to wait!!!
Would be brilliant if by some miracle I did get preggers now though!

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs:!
Ax


----------

